# navarre



## jaredk (Jun 22, 2008)

ive got the itch for red/trout/flounder. Anybody know of a spot around navarre where i can wade & maybe get a few?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

You can go to Navarre beach head east down that road along the water and park accross from Tiger Point on the other side of the sound and there is a nice little cove there, grass on the bottom about 3 ft up. I have seen people from my boat come walking accross the dunes to wade fish.


----------



## jaredk (Jun 22, 2008)

Is it theisland you are talking about? I can access it but i just can't afford to gas up the boat!---Has anyone been fishing the Eglin grassflats lately?


----------



## jaredk (Jun 22, 2008)

is the place marked tiger point?


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Tiger point is off of 98 coming from Navarre going towards gulf breeze by the Wal Mart on the north side of the sound, where I am talking about is crossing the Navarre beach bridge, going to the south side of the sound, down the road towards P.cola beach (although you can get all the way through), then just park along side of the road opposite Tiger Point. No there are no signs, so you will have to park, walk eyeball, drive, park walk, eyeball, repeat.


----------



## Fishing Mom (Sep 16, 2008)

There is good fishin for trout by Boondocks Resturant in Panama City, Florida up on Hwy 79

Fishing Mom


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Fishing Mom (9/16/2008)*There is good fishin for trout by Boondocks Resturant in Panama City, Florida up on Hwy 79
> 
> Fishing Mom


For crying out loud mom!!! That's no where near Navarre!! :doh


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

Drive across the Navarre Beach Bridge, and park across from Jauna's. walk down and fish around the small span of the bridge on the left hand side. We used to fish down there at night when I lived in Navarre before I had a boat., we caught Tons of specks, and cats, and a few reds, white trout, skipjack, etc...Even after I got a boat we would still fish down there from time to time, when we didn't feel like fooling with the boat.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Was out in the surf today at 5am..water was rough and the seaweed is in...no fish.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

North side of the ICW 200 meters East of the once again sunken Barnam/Baily boat, killin' em there.



Deep holes and grass.



:mmmbeer

Stresslesss


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

by the half sunk old boat?


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

off 98 pass the post office south side. There are some empty lots that are for sale. I see people fishing, looking for mullet there all the time.Glasstronix is right about the bridge...you can catch almost every specie from there on a lucky night. There are several folks that fish at night when the tide is right. Another place to try is west of Juanas..prime spot for flounder and specks///good luck.......There is bunch of places you can fish from in Navarre....come on down drive around and chances are you'll find a prime spot nobody knows of. Good luck and have fun.


----------

